# ProjectSAM 2021 Re-Issues?



## davinwv (Mar 18, 2021)

I assume that everyone received the email from ProjectSAM announcing these re-issues:

"For 2021 we have planned exciting re-issues of a number of our most popular libraries. These re-issues will feature a powerful new engine and a fresh, modern design. This will give the many inspiring sounds in these libraries a solid base for years to come.

More information soon!"

Let the speculation begin! I'll start:

Revamped versions of Orchestral Essentials 1 & 2 with multi-articulation patches and a fresh coat of UI paint. That would be pretty awesome for those of us who use OE 1&2 in Studio One to take advantage of the new Sound Variations in 5.2.


----------



## BasariStudios (Mar 18, 2021)

Who is ProjectSAM??


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 18, 2021)

I didn't receive any email from ProjecSam.

Interesting news for 2021. I have the older ProjectSam Symphobia I, and II, and the newer Adaptive Runs library. I would love it if they revamp the good old Symphobia I & II libraries. Although I hope that revamping doesn't mean only a new GUI. 

Plus, will they be charging for the revamped versions ?


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 18, 2021)

Oh.. Ok, I just realized that I got this email today, but the heading was more about creating a Jazzy crime score with their Swing & More library, I didn't bother checking the second half of the email, which had this message :

Quote :

_2021 RE-ISSUES_​_ 
For 2021 we have planned exciting re-issues of a number of our most popular libraries. These re-issues will feature a powerful new engine and a fresh, modern design. This will give the many inspiring sounds in these libraries a solid base for years to come._

_More information soon!_


----------



## Mike Fox (Mar 18, 2021)

Huge fan of ProjectSAM! Looking forward to this!


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Mar 18, 2021)

its always wonderful when a developer care for their older products and try to optimize them...

gives me as a customer a good feeling for a big investment ❤️


----------



## dzilizzi (Mar 18, 2021)

I just have the 3 Symphobias. 

Do you think they will add a new orchestrator a la EW?


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 18, 2021)

Sunny Schramm said:


> its always wonderful when a developer care for their older products and try to optimize them...
> 
> gives me as a customer a good feeling for a big investment ❤️


Very true. It makes one feel good about older investments made in sample libraries, feeling they are not ignored, but rather are getting better with time is a great feeling. But not that many developers do this. 

I have the same feeling towards Stezov Sampling with regards to their continued effort of adding more content to their Afflatus Strings Library via Free updates every year. also Spitfire Audio with regards to the BBCSO line.


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 18, 2021)

dzilizzi said:


> a la EW


----------



## ChazC (Mar 18, 2021)

Could have done with announcing a sale IMO...


----------



## GtrString (Mar 19, 2021)

I have Symphobia 1-3 and the two Swing libraries. Love, love, love them! They go so well together.

Currently on the fence about getting Pandora or the Adaptive Runs Colors. I will do one of them.

Really looking forward to this revamping, SAMs updates are very, very cool!


----------



## Marsen (Mar 19, 2021)

Same here. I have Symphobia 1-3, Animator + Orchestrator.
Wonderful stuff.
Happy to hear, they keep on updating their libraries as always for years.
Love ProjectSAM.


----------



## Laurin Lenschow (Mar 19, 2021)

I hope they won't make the interfaces look like the new one for their library "Animator" - the sounds are great, but the look of the interface just disgusts me


----------



## Simon Lee (Mar 19, 2021)

ChazC said:


> Could have done with announcing a sale IMO...


I’ve held off buying both swing Libraries just in case they announce a sale but I’m not sure how long I can hold out because I’ve a project up soon that needs these 2 libraries.


----------



## davidson (Mar 19, 2021)

Symphobias, please let it be the symphobias!


----------



## DimensionsTomorrow (Mar 19, 2021)

I have and love the Swing/More libraries. I hope those get a refresh! That would be awesome.


----------



## AndyP (Mar 19, 2021)

+1 for Symphobias


----------



## Shredoverdrive (Mar 19, 2021)

Got Symphobias 1-3, Animator, True Strike and Pandora Lite. Love them all. Very interested in the Swings. Can't wait for updates / sales.


----------



## Kuusniemi (Mar 19, 2021)

Brass Classics revamped would be nice. That library still has some great stuff in there.


----------



## BasariStudios (Mar 19, 2021)

BasariStudios said:


> Who is ProjectSAM??


Nevermind, i just realized i have Morphestra 2 
and never turned it on, almost bought it again now.


----------



## Shredoverdrive (Mar 19, 2021)

BasariStudios said:


> Nevermind, i just realized i have Morphestra 2
> and never turned it on, almost bought it again now.


Morphestra 2 is by Sample logic, not ProjectSAM


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Mar 19, 2021)

BasariStudios said:


> Nevermind, i just realized i have Morphestra 2
> and never turned it on, almost bought it again now.


I think you have so many libraries that you're getting them confused


----------



## dzilizzi (Mar 19, 2021)

Jeremy Spencer said:


> I think you have so many libraries that you're getting them confused


This does seem to be a problem around here.


----------



## BasariStudios (Mar 19, 2021)

Shredoverdrive said:


> Morphestra 2 is by Sample logic, not ProjectSAM





Jeremy Spencer said:


> I think you have so many libraries that you're getting them confused


Dear God!


----------



## Michael Antrum (Mar 19, 2021)

The money I have spent on Project SAM libraries has been money well spent. I very much look forward to seeing what they have up their sleeves, but I have a lot of respect for the way they maintain and improve their older libraries. First class operation.

With some developers you get the sense that almost as soon as they have released a new product they have moved on and forgotten all about it.....


----------



## Johnny (Mar 19, 2021)

I see nothing but good coming from this! I was thinking today, if Project Sam added additional x RR to Symphobia 1,2,3 series, polished up the legato and added adaptive sync + the Pandora brass? (And maybe a Sam Choir? What more would one need?


----------



## mscp (Mar 19, 2021)

AndyP said:


> +1 for Symphobias


Yes!


----------



## constaneum (Mar 20, 2021)

definitely Symphobias 1 and 2 are 2 of the 4 as those 2 are considered as the orchestra foundation / core libraries from the orchestral series.


----------



## pcarrilho (Mar 20, 2021)

Project Sam libs are still one of my go to. Just love them!


----------



## Johnny (Mar 20, 2021)

Absolutely, Project Sam is so underrated! Load up a Full Orchestra patch A or B, and just hit a staccato chord and try to do this by stacking sections from any of the competitor libraries? It just doesn't have the same power, realism and depth as Symphobia.


----------



## Mr Greg G (Mar 20, 2021)

Symphobia is one of my main libraries. A real swiss army knife. I also wish they'd do legato patches for Symphobia 1 and more RR + DYN for the ones in Symphobia 2. They sound gorgeous and are so easily playable that they give instant inspiration.

Symphobia 1/2 + LASS + Cinebrass + CS Winds = ultimate combo


----------



## wst3 (Mar 21, 2021)

I now own almost all of their libraries, and they get used more than I ever expected. In fact at first I was none to keen on their approach, or any of the ensemble type libraries. Just being pig-headed I suppose?

Anyway, I picked up OE1, and for what it could do it was really lovely, and fun, but incomplete. Along came OE2 and I thought I was in pretty good shape. What I discovered, over time, is that it is the sound of these libraries that has me hooked. Not sure what they use for magic sauce, but there is just something about the sound they capture, across all their libraries, that has me hooked.

So much so that I continue to work at learning to make better use of their libraries.

And they work well with libraries from Cinesamples And Cinematic Studios, for those times when I want more control - which is still most of the time, but the combinations sound fantastic.


----------



## Marsen (Mar 21, 2021)

wst3 said:


> What I discovered, over time, is that it is the sound of these libraries that has me hooked. Not sure what they use for magic sauce, but there is just something about the sound they capture, across all their libraries, that has me hooked.


Exactly what I´m thinking about them.

Not every patch/instrument is gold, but most of their combis/ensembles have this sound; even close mics have a warm open sound, which can be sculpted with EQ or Reverb, without sounding harsh and overprocessed.
Also great playability and inspiration in a second.


----------



## Edward (Mar 21, 2021)

Projekt Sam. I love your librarys. Please don t make another new player! Keep on with Kontakt! Please.


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 21, 2021)

I wonder what the Re-Issue of Symphobia 1, and Symphobia 2 will offer ? 

New Presets using the original content ? 

New Presets using New Samples, plus the original sample content ? 

New Legato articulations ? 

New Performance features ?

New Multis ?

......... ?


----------



## constaneum (Mar 21, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> I wonder what the Re-Issue of Symphobia 1, and Symphobia 2 will offer ?
> 
> New Presets using the original content ?
> 
> ...



GUI definitely one aspect but maybe more new multis and perhaps some new contents? the strings is seriously lacking legato even though the sound of the strings gorgeous.


----------



## davinwv (Mar 22, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> I wonder what the Re-Issue of Symphobia 1, and Symphobia 2 will offer ?
> 
> New Presets using the original content ?
> 
> ...



Are multiple articulations in a single patch in the Symphobias? In OE 1&2, there is only one articulation per patch. I'm hoping that changes in these re-issues.


----------



## janila (Mar 22, 2021)

I have only Symphobia 1 and True Strike 1 and I’ve recently realized that I’ve been missing out. Now that sample playback resources are abundant compared to the day I got Symphobia 1 (it was expensive!) I’m gravitating towards using more articulations, specialized libraries and basically anything that makes any small detail better in my sound. This makes me fall back in love with Symphobia 1. That sound is something most of the more flexible libraries are missing. Symphobia 2 on sale please! Or maybe 2 & 3...


----------



## pcarrilho (Mar 22, 2021)

davinwv said:


> Are multiple articulations in a single patch in the Symphobias? In OE 1&2, there is only one articulation per patch. I'm hoping that changes in these re-issues.


Symphobias have multi articulations per patch


----------



## pcarrilho (Mar 23, 2021)

Edward said:


> Projekt Sam. I love your librarys. Please don t make another new player! Keep on with Kontakt! Please.


well, if project Sam release their own player with native support on MAC M1, for me is a SUPER PLUS


----------



## Mr Greg G (Mar 23, 2021)

Oh god no, please PS don't go this route, I already had my share of suffering with Play and the likes. I still have to use an older version of Play on my computer that is 4 months old, otherwise it's bugfest day... All the other players are years behind the functionalities and stability of Kontakt.


----------



## davidson (Mar 23, 2021)

Who mentioned a new player? Did I miss something?


----------



## Mr Greg G (Mar 23, 2021)

davidson said:


> Who mentioned a new player? Did I miss something?


Nobody, just pure speculations (and nightmare )


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Mar 23, 2021)

Mr Pringles said:


> I still have to use an older version of Play on my computer that is 4 months old


Why? I've been on the latest version and they are totally solid. Both new Mac and Windows machines.


----------



## pcarrilho (Mar 23, 2021)

Jeremy Spencer said:


> Why? I've been on the latest version and they are totally solid. Both new Mac and Windows machines.


Same with me. No problems at all (win and mac). Rock solid.


----------



## Mr Greg G (Mar 23, 2021)

Jeremy Spencer said:


> Why? I've been on the latest version and they are totally solid. Both new Mac and Windows machines.


It is so slow to open it's impossible to work with. Don't have this problem with the previous version of Play (4 ?)


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Mar 23, 2021)

Mr Pringles said:


> It is so slow to open it's impossible to work with. Don't have this problem with the previous version of Play (4 ?)


May I ask what "Play" is? Did you make an exception for your library-folder in your antivirus-/security-software?


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Mar 23, 2021)

Mr Pringles said:


> It is so slow to open it's impossible to work with. Don't have this problem with the previous version of Play (4 ?)


I suspect there’s something going on with to your system. Did you chat with EW support?


----------



## Marsen (Mar 23, 2021)

Sunny Schramm said:


> May I ask what "Play" is? Did you make an exception for your library-folder in your antivirus-/security-software?


"Play" is the own East West Engine for their libraries, like Sine or Kontakt.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Mar 23, 2021)

Marsen said:


> "Play" is the own East West Engine for their libraries, like Sine or Kontakt.


Thx - now I remember it 😃


----------



## dzilizzi (Mar 23, 2021)

Sunny Schramm said:


> Thx - now I remember it 😃


Soon* to be replaced by something called OPUS that may come with an orchestrator made in conjunction with Sonuscore!




*Soon does not constitute an actual timeframe of release. No legally binding statements are being made that this product actually exists as of this time. Maybe it will come sometime this year, maybe next. Maybe never. See https://vi-control.net/community/th...wood-orchestrator.92930/page-143#post-4790215 for further discussion on the failure give an actual date of completion......


----------



## Mr Greg G (Mar 23, 2021)

Jeremy Spencer said:


> I suspect there’s something going on with to your system. Did you chat with EW support?


System is rock stable, has been checked and octuple checked. They very probably don't like Ryzen chipsets. But I don't care, I just use Play 4 when needed and avoid using Play instances when I can and use Kontakt instead. It's just so much more powerful than everything else, I don't even bother with other Players.


----------



## Michel Simons (Mar 23, 2021)

dzilizzi said:


> Soon* to be replaced by something called OPUS that may come with an orchestrator made in conjunction with Sonuscore!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is OPUS the new N?


----------



## dzilizzi (Mar 23, 2021)

Michel Simons said:


> Is OPUS the new N?


No, N actually exists. 





At least in our minds.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 23, 2021)

BasariStudios said:


> Nevermind, i just realized i have Morphestra 2
> and never turned it on, almost bought it again now.


I actually did that recently. Bought Drum Fury. Twice. Luckily the developer was kind enough to give me credit towards something else!


----------



## Elmakai (Apr 14, 2021)

As someone who bought the entire library last year prior to the 30% off winter sale 😒 I'm really curious what they are bringing to the table. I've been finding more and more reason to switch from FL Studio to Studio One as my DAW, so if they add auto-mapping for all the articulations in SO, I'm jumping ship.

What's funny is I just spent a week mapping out most of the articulations in the BRSO Articulate plugin. So in lots of ways it would be like starting over again.


----------



## GtrString (Apr 14, 2021)

pcarrilho said:


> well, if project Sam release their own player with native support on MAC M1, for me is a SUPER PLUS


+1 I don't use Kontakt for much else than hosting the libs. As the library stock multiple, Kontakt is becoming quite messy. However, I would need something at least as cpu efficient, but a well thought out stand alone player would be an asset for me. If there were some unique features and workflows, I wouldn't mind supporting it with €'s either.


----------



## muziksculp (May 2, 2021)

I wonder if we can expect these 2021 Re-Issues to be released this month ?


----------



## Mike Fox (May 2, 2021)

Mr Pringles said:


> Oh god no, please PS don't go this route, I already had my share of suffering with Play and the likes. I still have to use an older version of Play on my computer that is 4 months old, otherwise it's bugfest day... All the other players are years behind the functionalities and stability of Kontakt.


ProjectSAM isn’t EastWest.


----------



## Edward (May 2, 2021)

Please no new player:-( Kontakt is good. New players always bring new problems...


----------



## Mike Fox (May 2, 2021)

It’s hard to say if it’s a new player, but the announcement does say “new engine”, which could very well be integrated into a Kontakt GUI, and that’s what I’m personally expecting what will happen.

If PS does make their own player, I’m actually quite confident that it will be executed properly, given PS’s near perfect track record of solid libraries. Not to mention that they are incredibly quick to fix bugs and provide updates.

Just like everything ProjectSAM does, it will be solid!

No worries here.


----------



## Mr Greg G (May 2, 2021)

Yeah, thank you but no thank you. I will stick to my Kontakt versions if that ever happens.


----------



## pcarrilho (May 3, 2021)

I am very curious to discover the news that Project Sam will present to us.
Samples libs from Project Sam continues to be ones of my favorites, and still more used today.


----------



## janila (May 3, 2021)

I’m here waiting for a sale.


----------



## Wytse @ ProjectSAM (May 8, 2021)

Hi all!

The re-issues of some of our libraries does not involve a new player. We will stick to Kontakt.

As for what the (first) re-issue will bring we can't tell too much yet, but expect it to be an update that will enhance and optimize the user experience by a great deal and bringing some new features as well!

Have a great weekend!


----------



## muziksculp (May 8, 2021)

Wytse @ ProjectSAM said:


> Hi all!
> 
> The re-issues of some of our libraries does not involve a new player. We will stick to Kontakt.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Thanks for the feedback. Can we expect the update/s to be released this month ?


----------



## Johnny (May 8, 2021)

Looking Forward!


----------



## Toecutter (May 8, 2021)

Wytse @ ProjectSAM said:


> Hi all!
> 
> The re-issues of some of our libraries does not involve a new player. We will stick to Kontakt.
> 
> ...


Thanks, really looking forward to these! Any plans for a new orchestral series, new recordings, a more traditional approach like Cinematic Studio Series? Symphobia was a gamechanger in 2008, can't imagine what you can do in 2021 and beyond


----------



## DimensionsTomorrow (May 8, 2021)

I really hope the original Swing gets an update. I love the sound of that library but it could use key switches.


----------



## Wytse @ ProjectSAM (May 14, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the feedback. Can we expect the update/s to be released this month ?


Not this month, but we're in the end stages of the developing process for the first re-issue!



Toecutter said:


> Thanks, really looking forward to these! Any plans for a new orchestral series, new recordings, a more traditional approach like Cinematic Studio Series? Symphobia was a gamechanger in 2008, can't imagine what you can do in 2021 and beyond


The short answer is: Yes, we've also got brand new stuff in the works at the moment. 

The reason why we chose to go with the re-issues first is because we think the sound of these libraries is still relevant in this day and age. For the re-issues we want to provide our users with the means to utilize that sound which many have come to love and package it in a way that feels fresh and lives up to today's standards. In other words: Making it future-proof.

Wishing you all a great weekend!


----------



## zimm83 (May 14, 2021)

Just add an Orchestrator like feature in the symphobia series :future proof ! Thanks.


----------



## Toecutter (May 14, 2021)

Wytse @ ProjectSAM said:


> The short answer is: Yes, we've also got brand new stuff in the works at the moment.
> 
> The reason why we chose to go with the re-issues first is because we think the sound of these libraries is still relevant in this day and age. For the re-issues we want to provide our users with the means to utilize that sound which many have come to love and package it in a way that feels fresh and lives up to today's standards. In other words: Making it future-proof.


Thank you thank you thank you, imo this is the best VI news of 2021 

Agreed, samples are forever! There is something very special about the way you sample stuff, PS libraries always sound good, even if the playability isn't on par with more modern libraries. Not even fair to compare, devs had 13 years to play catch-up and most still can't get it right. I'm very excited about the re-issues but to know that you may have a new orchestral series in the works....... made my day!

Please let it be traditional v1, v2, vla, vlc, cb, first chair, fl1 fl2 fl3, picc, ob1, ob2, etc....... deep-sampled by ProjectSAM. TAKE MY MONEY!!!


----------



## muziksculp (May 14, 2021)

Wytse @ ProjectSAM said:


> The short answer is: Yes, we've also got brand new stuff in the works at the moment.


Great news, I always wanted you guys to make a detailed, and comprehensive Strings library. With all the sections. Maybe that's not what you have been working on, but if it is it would be a dream come true.


----------



## wahey73 (May 21, 2021)

wst3 said:


> Anyway, I picked up OE1, and for what it could do it was really lovely, and fun, but incomplete. Along came OE2 and I thought I was in pretty good shape. What I discovered, over time, is that it is the sound of these libraries that has me hooked. Not sure what they use for magic sauce, but there is just something about the sound they capture, across all their libraries, that has me hooked.


That's the point even in my opinion. There is some magic ingredient in all of their libraries! I mean they are quite old but still sounding so amazing right out of the box. And OE1 and OE2 are by far the best sketching tools if I need a good sounding mockup done real quick! Can't wait to put my fingers on the updated versions of OE1 & 2


----------



## pcarrilho (May 22, 2021)

wahey73 said:


> That's the point even in my opinion. There is some magic ingredient in all of their libraries! I mean they are quite old but still sounding so amazing right out of the box. And OE1 and OE2 are by far the best sketching tools if I need a good sounding mockup done real quick! Can't wait to put my fingers on the updated versions of OE1 & 2


I use OE 1 and 2 a little bit more than sketching tools


----------



## wahey73 (May 22, 2021)

pcarrilho said:


> I use OE 1 and 2 a little bit more than sketching tools


As I wrote, there is some magic ingredient in all of the Project Sam Libraries and OE1&2 can get you quite far....and if you need to go further there is Symphobia to get the job done 
PS: I did a Mockup of Zoosters Breakout with The Free Orchestra and it sounds just great...the one with OE1 instead sounds simply epic (just to say)


----------



## Project Anvil (May 22, 2021)

@wahey73 Not magic, just really good players. The orchestra for ProjectSAM is this Dutch orchestra:






Het Promenade Orkest


Het Promenade Orkest is een professioneel symfonieorkest, gespecialiseerd in het begeleiden van koren.




hetpromenadeorkest.nl





I happened to figure this out since a small blurb on the HPO site says they record samples for a sample developer, and ProjectSAM are the only Dutch developer I know of (although maybe Sonokinetic is Dutch too, but their recording location is known, and it isn't in The Netherlands).

The HPO is very much a for-hire orchestra, and I think the reason ProjectSAM libraries are so good is because these players are constantly playing on sessions in studios. They're not the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra (which would probably have to rank as the best orchestra in The Netherlands), but I don't think the RCO would necessarily make for a good orchestra to sample, whereas the HPO would.

They record in one of the MCO rooms in Hilversum, also in The Netherlands. I think Altiverb has an IRs for some MCO rooms. I don't know which one exactly they record in, but if I had to guess it's either MCO 1, MCO 3, or MCO 5. My money would be on MCO-5. Maybe @Wytse @ ProjectSAM can confirm?


----------



## wahey73 (May 22, 2021)

Project Anvil said:


> @wahey73 Not magic, just really good players. The orchestra for ProjectSAM is this Dutch orchestra:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good point, but even Londons's finest Players in Lyndhurst Air Studio for sure are world class, but...there is something more to the typical Project Sam sound than just good players in my opinion. But maybe that's just me


----------



## Mike Fox (May 22, 2021)

wahey73 said:


> Good point, but even Londons's finest Players in Lyndhurst Air Studio for sure are world class, but...there is something more to the typical Project Sam sound than just good players in my opinion. But maybe that's just me


Exactly. There’s a lot more to a sample library then just good players, otherwise it’s like saying all you need is good actors to make a great movie, which couldn’t be further from the truth.

The way a developer executes everything from the initial recordings to the final product (GUI, programming, etc.) has everything to do with the library has a whole, and also contributes significantly to the user experience.

Some developers cut corners, while some put all of their heart and soul into it, as well as put their own unique twist and flavor on it, and ProjectSAM obviously does the latter.


----------



## Project Anvil (May 22, 2021)

Of course there is more to it. The players, the room, the way the recording is engineered, the miking setup, and then there's the whole postproduction. The primary reason I brought up the orchestra and the space is because, to my knowledge, this is new information and I figured knowing the space might be useful to someone who's trying to match that space.

Even then, I wouldn't discount the selection of players in the sampling so easily. Couple of things: sampling ff sustains on trumpets for example can be extremely taxing. If I am not mistaken, Jasper Blunk said that for angry brass (or maybe caspian), it took multiple 3 hour sessions, just for the ff. It's not a given that a top classical orchestra player can do as good a job of it as an experienced session player.

There is also such a thing as microphone technique for certain instruments, for example on French horns the way the bell is angled can be deliberately altered to enhance the recording. A good studio player will know this and use it to benefit the recording, a concert hall player with no/limited recording experience might not.

Then there can also be physical differences in the instruments (I recently learned about different bore hole sizes in trombones in the UK vs the USA), or even cultural differences in the attitude in which instruments are played. For example, I was told not too long ago by a bassoon player that in some countries playing with more air (the exact translation would be "false air", but I don't think that's the correct English term) is a preferred style of playing. Then there's also been one instance where a clarinetist who'd been on many recordings before helped me with miking, but I've also had performances where really good players would suddenly lose confidence the minute you stick a microphone in front of them.

I could go on with the examples, but suffice to say that I think the players and the room are a big part of the ProjectSAM sound. It's no accident that scores are usually done by either session players or radio orchestras, both of whom are very used to being recorded.


----------



## takaliuang (May 22, 2021)

I love my OE1 & OE 2, looking forward for this update!


----------



## davinwv (May 22, 2021)

takaliuang said:


> I love my OE1 & OE 2, looking forward for this update!



Me, too! I was just tracking with the vibraphone from OE2 on a '60s spy movie inspired song for a friend earlier today. It sounds great!

I also used the arco strings from OE1 on a Pink Floyd-esque tune written by another friend last week.

These libraries are useful for so much more than just orchestral/cinematic music.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (May 22, 2021)

@Dirk Ehlert will release Cubase Templates for OE1, OE2 "and" one for both - hopefully next week (video starts directly on this topic):




Would love to have a template for the Symphobia-Lineup as well


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Aug 8, 2021)

@Wytse @ ProjectSAM​Any news on the re-issues? ​


----------



## Wytse @ ProjectSAM (Aug 9, 2021)

Sunny Schramm said:


> @Wytse @ ProjectSAM​Any news on the re-issues? ​


Hi Sunny!

Thanks for asking.

Progress is going smooth! Release of the True Strike 1 re-issue is planned end Q3 / early Q4, more news on the Symphobia 1 and 2 re-issues then too!

Since our previous GUI tease for True Strike 1 didn't reveal too much yet, here's a full screenshot of the new updated GUI for the re-issue of True Strike 1:


----------



## wahey73 (Aug 9, 2021)

Wytse @ ProjectSAM said:


> Hi Sunny!
> 
> Thanks for asking.
> 
> Progress is going smooth! Release of the True Strike 1 re-issue is planned end Q3 / early Q4, more news on the Symphobia 1 and 2 re-issues then too!


This is really good news! Especially Symphobia 😊


----------



## pcarrilho (Aug 9, 2021)

Wytse @ ProjectSAM said:


> Hi Sunny!
> 
> Thanks for asking.
> 
> ...


Sorry asking, but this is still a kontakt library? Or a new player?


----------



## Wytse @ ProjectSAM (Aug 9, 2021)

pcarrilho said:


> Sorry asking, but this is still a kontakt library?


Yes it is. We will stick to Kontakt.


----------



## davidson (Aug 9, 2021)

Wytse @ ProjectSAM said:


> Yes it is. We will stick to Kontakt.


I like this!

I don't know if it's been asked already but is there going to be any new content, or is it UI/UX only?


----------



## Rich G.Blampied (Aug 9, 2021)

Just don't forget the lucky button. I can't live without that thing in Pandora.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## DimensionsTomorrow (Aug 9, 2021)

Any chance the Swing series will get an update?


----------



## Elmakai (Aug 9, 2021)

Wytse @ ProjectSAM said:


> Hi Sunny!
> 
> Thanks for asking.
> 
> ...


Looking great!


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 9, 2021)

Hi @Wytse @ ProjectSAM ,

Thanks for showing us the TS new GUI. It looks wonderful.

Q. Are the new updates only GUI re-designs or there is more to it, i.e. additional new content ? improved functionality ? ... ?

Looking forward to Symphobia 1 & 2 Updates as well. 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## janila (Aug 9, 2021)

Wytse @ ProjectSAM said:


> Progress is going smooth! Release of the True Strike 1 re-issue is planned end Q3 / early Q4, more news on the Symphobia 1 and 2 re-issues then too!


That’s the exact list of my current ProjectSAM libraries.  Will TS2 and Lumina be updated as well as those share the same GUIs as the libraries you listed? These oldies but goldies deserve a place in my template but as I work with slaves without monitors it would be nice to have them all following the same logic.


----------



## Wytse @ ProjectSAM (Aug 11, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Hi @Wytse @ ProjectSAM ,
> 
> Thanks for showing us the TS new GUI. It looks wonderful.
> 
> ...


If by new content you mean actual new recordings for this free True Strike 1 update, then unfortunately no.

However, it's certainly not just a GUI re-design. In fact, take a close look at the last screenshot and let me know what you see...


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 11, 2021)

Wytse @ ProjectSAM said:


> If by new content you mean actual new recordings for this free True Strike 1 update, then unfortunately no.
> 
> However, it's certainly not just a GUI re-design. In fact, take a close look at the last screenshot and let me know what you see...


Hi @Wytse @ ProjectSAM ,

Thanks for the feedback. 

I see lots of new features in the new TS1 GUI. Like a stage placement of the instruments, articulation switches in the bottom of the GUI, a Switching option feature (upper left), I also see a 'Phrases' articulation in the bottom of the GUI, don't recall if the current GUI has that. Also an 'Attack' and 'Release' knobs, which I don't recall were in TS1. I also see an Auto-Select button, not sure what this is for, and a 'Big and Bold' I'm guessing this is a preset for the currently selected sound. 

So, that's plenty of new cool features. I wonder what the new versions of Symphobia 1 & 2 offer, and what about TS2 is it also getting the new GUI and features like TS1 ? 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## davidson (Aug 11, 2021)

Wytse @ ProjectSAM said:


> If by new content you mean actual new recordings for this free True Strike 1 update, then unfortunately no.


Am I reading too much into this to think what you're saying is the true strike update has no new content and it's free, but the symphobias may be getting new content and it'll be a paid update, which I'm fine with fwiw?


----------



## Owen Smith (Aug 11, 2021)

Wytse @ ProjectSAM said:


> If by new content you mean actual new recordings for this free True Strike 1 update, then unfortunately no.
> 
> However, it's certainly not just a GUI re-design. In fact, take a close look at the last screenshot and let me know what you see...


I use S3 Lumina all the time and am really excited for the update! It's such a magical library and an improved GUI and sound shaping options will be awesome! One part of the library that I really like but sometimes have trouble using are the textures. I realize its probably because I'm such a novice, but they have so much beautiful movement going on in them that I often have trouble figuring out the scale or what notes to come in on that will sound good. If there could be any update in the labeling/organization of scales (major, minor, lydian, dorian, etc) of the textures in the GUI or manual that would be really helpful. Thanks for your work on the update and all the best to you and the ProjectSam team!


----------



## David Kudell (Aug 11, 2021)

Wytse @ ProjectSAM said:


> Hi Sunny!
> 
> Thanks for asking.
> 
> ...


Adaptive Sync!! I was hoping you’d bring it to your other libraries!! I love that feature.


----------



## Elmakai (Aug 12, 2021)

David Kudell said:


> Adaptive Sync!! I was hoping you’d bring it to your other libraries!! I love that feature.


Yes! I didn't notice it before. Wow I'm super excited.


----------

